# Market Place



## Andy-m (Sep 6, 2008)

Can someone tell me how i can gain entry into the market place section, Been a member for a while but not posted much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You have to be a TTOC member. Not just registered to the forums.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Andy-m said:


> Can someone tell me how i can gain entry into the market place section, Been a member for a while but not posted much. Thanks in advance.


Hi. You need to keep on posting and after a while you'll gain access, or join the TTOC to get in straightaway.


----------



## Andy-m (Sep 6, 2008)

WozzaTT said:


> Andy-m said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how i can gain entry into the market place section, Been a member for a while but not posted much. Thanks in advance.
> ...


How many posts are required to gain entry ?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Andy-m said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Andy-m said:
> ...


I don't know actually, but from what I've read I think it's 50. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> You have to be a TTOC member. Not just registered to the forums.


No you don't!



Andy-m said:


> How many posts are required to gain entry ?


None of the mods are prepared to tell you as all non TTOC members with a low post count are obviously out to scam us all!! :roll: 
But it appears to be just below 50 posts (I have seen an advert in there by a non TTOC member who had IIRC 48 posts)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Somebody doesn't half like to keep banging the drum :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Somebody doesn't half like to keep banging the drum :roll: :lol: :lol:


tbh james the op has been a member for a good few years now and obviously wasn't out vto scam us.............unless he is the slowest most carefully planning scammer in the world. errr i'd give him access immediately tbh m8


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody doesn't half like to keep banging the drum :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Talking about Gizmo Gaz not the OP


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh sozzzzzzz let me take it all back then ..............hmfghjgfhsgdfgsdsackdfgsd\sgfgjfsadWET BIG SUCK BACK


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

jamman, don't you get just a little bit woopsied off with these type of threads appearing weekly? (sometimes daily)?

I do not know of any other forum that treats their members this way, a simple heading in the marketplace stating something along the lines of:
*"Sorry you do not yet have permission to read the marketplace or send PM's until you have posted XX posts, alternatively you can join the TTOC to unlock this feature"*

IMO there is NO need for all the secrecy and these types of threads are going to continually pop up all the time unless it is addressed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Gizmo I hear what you are saying but no not really mate I think there are other forums (edition 38 etc) that have far far stricter rules for access to their market places.

Although as a rule I am a natural grouch so I will give it some thought and in all likely hood these posts will now start to bug me (that will be your fault)


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have no issue whatsoever with their being a limit and it does look pretty low on here compared to places like edition 38 (IIRC they have a 200 post limit before being able to reply to an advert - although you can PM the member)

I just think it is a bit unfair for the newbies not to be told what the required number of posts is.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so the new members have grey usernames, the other members have black usernames, the TTOC group members have blue usernames.

Why nobody has seen the easily noticeable switch over number is beyond me...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Personally I do not even keep track of how many posts I have made, let alone when my username changed colour!
BTW on Firefox, mine is dark blue (darker blue than TTOC members) which changes to black when I hover over it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Right, so the new members have grey usernames, the other members have black usernames, the TTOC group members have blue usernames.
> 
> Why nobody has seen the easily noticeable switch over number is beyond me...


playing with words nick tbh m8......i phoned john a good few weeks ago now on a different matter and yet we discussed this situation at length and came up with a possible scenario that could work.

i buy loads from screwfix online and they always take 1p from my card on the web and give it back when i go in to pick up. so my idea was to register for the for sale section you have to donate £1 to the forum, all of the £1's could be put into a fund to help out any users scammed if they have not followed a set protocol on purchases or sales.

this also takes away the need to book a ttoc membership at a far higher price.


----------

